# Fuel fitting at motor sucking air



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The female fitting on the fuel line will not seat all the way onto the motor. It leaks when priming and sucks air when running. I had this problem once before and a new fuel fitting fixed the problem. A few trips later and it's back to leaking. 

I'm assuming I am buying junk parts but I don't see any other female connectors are the marine parts store. Does someone make a higher quality connector? Or am I overlooking a larger issue? I can't seem to find anything wrong with the male connector at the motor.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Since they are cheap pieces, try replacing both of the fittings. I have had better luck with Moeller than Sierra.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Are you buying Oem or just the universal x brand? Try Oem replacement parts especially when it comes to fuel supply..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Are you buying Oem or just the universal x brand? Try Oem replacement parts especially when it comes to fuel supply..


I'm sure the connectors I'm buying are just cheap universal female fuel connectors. I have to drive past West Marine on my way home from work. I'll stop in and see if I can find a better brand of fuel connectors.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> > Are you buying Oem or just the universal x brand? Try Oem replacement parts especially when it comes to fuel supply..
> 
> 
> I'm sure the connectors I'm buying are just cheap universal female fuel connectors. I have to drive past West Marine on my way home from work. I'll stop in and see if I can find a better brand of fuel connectors.


If a dealer is no where near, just order the Oem fitting off the web. The o ring in the fuel connector of my Yamaha is twice the size of a cheapo universal connector. I also had issues and this is what my mechanic suggested first and it has worked the last 3 years...
Just remember also, the fitting at the tank should be a straight barb fitting connecting the fuel line with a hose clamp. You should only have one quick connect at the motor in your fuel system..


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> > > Are you buying Oem or just the universal x brand? Try Oem replacement parts especially when it comes to fuel supply..
> >
> >
> > I'm sure the connectors I'm buying are just cheap universal female fuel connectors. I have to drive past West Marine on my way home from work. I'll stop in and see if I can find a better brand of fuel connectors.
> ...



That's news to me. We have always had the quick disconnect fitting at the motor and the same fitting at the tank. I don't think I've ever seen anything different. Of course, I do live in Louisiana so that might explain why. 

Can you elaborate on why you shouldn't have a quick connector at the tank?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mainly a recommendation from my mechanic. I took my motor in a few years ago because it would lose fuel and shut down every once in a while. Eliminating the quick connect at the tank takes one more thing out of the equation that could possibly suck air or fail. You have already experienced this at the motor so a cheap barb fitting would be an easy solution.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Good call. I had never thought about it like that.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Depends on the situation but Sometimes I'll have a Pigtail hanging out of my motor and use the Round Tohatsu fittings and a barb at the tank ...less to go wrong ...

the OEM stuff IS around $40 a pair for connectors  OUCH !!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

> Depends on the situation but Sometimes I'll have a Pigtail hanging out of my motor and use the Round Tohatsu fittings and a barb at the tank ...less to go wrong ...
> 
> the OEM stuff IS around $40 a pair for connectors   OUCH !!!


I just about died when the parts guy told me how much an OEM fuel connector was gong to cost. I ended up buying a Sierra brand connector for $12. I dug around and found a O-ring that was a little thicker than the one in the fitting that went bad. I swapped that one in and it held a tight seal. So I pitched the old connector in the tool box so if this one goes bad 30 miles out in the marsh I will have a spare.


----------

